# Airbrush Spraying Powders



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

It might have been discussed on here before but the search engine used here is not too disceminating so I'll ask. Will ANY airbrush spray powder paints? Or are they specially made for this application? Thx.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

They are specific to powders.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have one for painting spinnerbaits and blades. They are super nice to have in the arsenal for bait building.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The only one that I am aware of is the Badger 260. It is specifically designed to work with powder paint. It can be used to paint large items like big blades, bottom bouncers and large sized spinnerbaits. I just got mine a couple weeks ago, and once this weather gets a bit milder I'll be painting some spinnerbaits. 

http://www.badgerairbrush.com/Badger_260.asp


----------



## PaJay (Dec 15, 2012)

How much was the Badger 260?


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a link
http://tjstackle.com/


----------



## PaJay (Dec 15, 2012)

silver shad said:


> Here's a link
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------

